# GAME THREAD: Bulls 116, Lakers 99 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Bulls (March 11 — 5:30 p.m. PST)*

The Bulls are a good home team despite their last loss to the Clippers...however, they looked like the Bulls of the road in that game, playing with no desire.

The Lakers are blistering right now, one of the hottest three teams in the league since Christmas. They are beginning to regain championship form, but they cannot falter against the lesser teams on this four-game road trip.

Your thoughts?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ron you are quick!!*

this is the game ive been waiting for all year
im tired of these bulls fans yapping their mouth in here..
i say shaq scores 40 on the baby shaq and kobe has a tripple double and neither play in the 4th quater
lakers 102 - bulls 86


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Laker fans...

You guys may be the champs right now, but you better cherish your last days....

Anyway, I wouldn't take us too lightly... we have a pretty decent team, and we usually give you guys fits. It should be an interesting game and I think Kobe will get around 30 and Shaq about 25 and 12....

After that, your role players may not get it done.


Bulls 104
Lakers 100

:yes: :grinning: :yes:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

But seriously though.....


You guys might take this one

:yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> But seriously though.....
> 
> 
> ...



I started our game thread..........


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*haha*

the bulls fans predict a win every game..
i mean u saw what the lowly clippers did to them
go root on your baby bulls in your forum!!
shaq will eat eddy alive


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I wonder how we beat the Lakers Twice?


:yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Real Shaq spanks up on Shaq jr. He gives Curry the Shaq attack. Kobe outside Diesel inside. The championship style as said by Bill Walton. Think the Baby bulls gonna stop the pain. 

Lakers win easy after a close 1st half. Then its over. When Curry gets in foul trouble. This is a game where Curry can get some respect but he won't Shaq rolls.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn, it would be better to get the Bulls at the end of the road trip, not the begining. You want the cupcakes at the end when you're battling more fatigue. But then again it's mostly Leastern teams. Also isn't Chicago East of Minnesota? Why do we play the Wolves after the Bulls?


----------



## QBF (Jul 22, 2002)

I am very anxious to see the match-up of Eddy Curry against Shaq. My guess is that Shaq really takes it to Eddy and physically dominates him. However, if Eddy plays like he has the last few games, it could do for his reputation what Ming's game against Shaq did for his earlier in the year.

After trading Ron Artest, Chicago has no answer for Kobe Bryant. The Lakers will win.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers can't fall asleep on this young team. They have one of the L's best young talent, they're struggling now but I really see them reprezentin in a few years. Like every team around the NBA, the Bulls will be pumped up for the Champs, so the Lakers just needs to play their game and get the W.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls have been known to knock off good teams. Us, twice last year! They beat the Celtics twice this year, the Nets and the Hornets. If we sleep on them they will give upset us and that will make us :upset:. I think we will take this one because we ARE on a roll and the win today versus Philly light the fire even more. Go Lakers! Next*

*The Next is the Pistons, my second favourite team. Although the Bulls are 3rd and the Raptors 4th I can not cheer for a certain team to win the game between Kobe and Ben Wallace and to think I will be in Detroit to watch this game


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I can see Jalen Rose definitely trying to take advantage of his role in the game, becuase Tyson and Eddy will be strongly limited by Shaq inside. SHaq should have no trouble steamrolling them, and proving his true worth as the leagues most dominant player. Kobe will be Kobe. But look for jalen to try to carry the load and fall short. I predict a major massacre, and a lot of garbage time minutes for Kareem Rush, to show flashes of the future. If we start Mad Dog we are basically good to go.

Should be a fun game for us Laker Fans to watch and revel in victory.

Lakers 108, Bulls 90


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

Kobe and Shaq sit out the second half of the fourth as mercy is givin to the stompin:fire:. Lakers roll :rotf: on the Kobessence of Diezel power

LakeShow 112
Calves 92


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rick Fox got 14 in the first Q

Kobe has 11 3 and 3 just into the 2nd Q


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> LakeShow 112
> Calves 92


Uhhh, you're playing the Bulls......
and yes, there is a big difference.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Uhhh, you're playing the Bulls......
> and yes, there is a big difference.


Judging by the spelling I think he meant "Calves" as in adolescent Bulls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Once again, the Bulls have surprised everyone by giving the Lakers a run for their money. The Lakers were playing very badly until that 10-0 to end the half. And, the Bulls were plkaying with intensity and knocking down their shots.

Hopefully, for the Lakers, Shaq can wake up, score and play some D.

Atleast Foxy is knocking down his shots...18 points in the first half. I think that's a season high in a game for him already!:yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

baby Shaq!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Judging by the spelling I think he meant "Calves" as in adolescent Bulls.


Oh, I got that; just indicating that the Baby Bulls are growing up! 

Just some friendly trash talkin'. 
Seriously though, you guys will probably still win. Kobe's clutch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG!!! Kobe got totally fouled on that play, and of course nothing was called. Whenever the Lakers don't get calls they just decide that they aren't going to play defense and they mope around the court like idiots. 

This defense is pathetic, and Shaq is playing like a one footed bum with a cold. 

They just flat out suck whenever they play the Bulls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Oh, I got that; just indicating that the Baby Bulls are growing up!
> 
> ...


I don't think that's gonna happen, it's like the Lakers have a curse when they play the Bulls.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gonna happen, it's like the Lakers have a curse when they play the Bulls.


I like this curse..........any chance you can share it among the rest of the L?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

we gonna lose!  :dead: :sigh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

One word.

Pathetic.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

ugh, cant believe we lost.:no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

no shame...the bulls were just the better team tonight.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Real Shaq spanks up on Shaq jr. He gives Curry the Shaq attack.


Good Call!






Just playin' Jazzy, you know I got nuthin' but love! Forgive me if I'm a little excited- it's so rare that I have anything to get excited over. Don't sweat it too much guys- as long as the Lakers are in the playoffs, most of the teams in the West can't even faze them.
Stay strong! Good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Did Shaq even play? I certainly didn't notice him.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Two Words.

Very Pathetic.

_efense was non existent. Bulls did a good job at denying the entry pass to Shaq, and his horrid shooting, along with most everyone else, and the Bulls get the W. They hit their 3's like they were free throws. Crawford looked perfect out there. Rose was in an offensive zone. Chandler was all over the place.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yikes, what a bad performance by the Lakers.:upset: 

Especially Shaq.

How are we going to beat the Pistons, if we can't even beat the Bulls?


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

Ouch 3 wins in a row over Phil -- he must have issues.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Did Shaq even play? I certainly didn't notice him.


If you were listening on radio, you would have no clue he was out there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>South Stunna</b>!
> Ouch 3 wins in a row over Phil -- he must have issues.


The Lakers beat the Bulls 86-73 on November 22nd, one win in a row by the Bulls. 3 out of their last 4 against LA.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> If you were listening on radio, you would have no clue he was out there.


Damien what were the radio guys saying about the Bulls? Chandler and Curry? Did they give them some props?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Give credit to the Lakers for trying to mount a comeback, but...

BULLS ARE DOMINATING THE LAKERS!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Looks like the Curry was too spicy for RadioShaq.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

Don't knock the Bulls. They can play great basketball when they want too. They have had several games this year that went really well.
It is a sign to come if the Bulls owner has patience. Give them a few years.
Anyway MAKE SURE You beat the Pistons. My Celtics need that leway lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Damien what were the radio guys saying about the Bulls? Chandler and Curry? Did they give them some props?


Radio guys are the TV guys. They do a simulcast.

But yeah, I think Paul and Stu gave J-Craw and Curry some props.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

COT DAYUM!


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Give credit to the Lakers for trying to mount a comeback, but...
> 
> BULLS ARE DOMINATING THE LAKERS!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...



Curry....Spicy.....:laugh:  Bulls.....Dominating:laugh:


----------

